# Winchester to now offer USA Forged ammo in 50- and 1,000-round boxes



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Winchester to now offer USA Forged ammo in 50-round and 1,000-round boxes

*** Steel Casing ***


----------

